# Launching question on auto?



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Just curious for any auto owners on how you guys launch. Does anyone use the auto shift gears like 3rd 2nd etc? I've heard best launch is to launch from 3rd gear etc. Whats the use of the gears on the auto with the 1, 2, and 3? Any feedbacks be appreciated. I just am curious on how to best launch at a light without loosing too much power on a auto.


----------



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

Auctally in the 04 broucher "sp" it talks about launch mode. If you hold the break and step on the gas it will sqaut down. Then release the break and you will launch. I tried this in my 2006 and it worked well for me. Just dont press the break or gas to hard. I ended up spining the tires my first try. But go give it a shot it seemed to work well. Alot better then normal IMO.

Ozzhead, sorry about the spelling im terrible i know


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ozzhead said:


> Auctally in the 04 broucher "sp" it talks about launch mode. If you hold the break and step on the gas it will sqaut down. Then release the break and you will launch. I tried this in my 2006 and it worked well for me. Just dont press the break or gas to hard. I ended up spining the tires my first try. But go give it a shot it seemed to work well. Alot better then normal IMO.


:agree 
Put the car in D or 3, hold the brake hard, give a little gas, let up on the brake and press the gas. How much gas you give it depends on how much traction you have, good tires more gas, the stock 18" Bridgestones no gas:willy: . Practice to get the feel, it's more about the gas pedal and speed, the faster you are moving the more gas you can give it. If you floor it from a dead stop the tires will smoke.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds good! I will give it a try once things gets warmer around here. So whats the point of using the 1rst and 2nd gear?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Sounds good! I will give it a try once things gets warmer around here. So whats the point of using the 1rst and 2nd gear?


*Using the 1st or 2nd gear is for example... going down steep grades, you put the shifter in to those gears to help with braking. The low gears reduce the rpm's which will help you on wear and tear in braking going down steep grades. It's kinda like down shifting in a manual. 

Also when going up steep grades, by shifting to lower gears it reduces the wear and tear on the transmission and torque converter trying to maintain speed a constant speed. 

When hauling trailers and added weight, reducing gears going up and down inclines helps with wear and tear on the tranny, and brakes.

For normal driving put in in D and aim it. *


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

Ozzhead said:


> Auctally in the 04 broucher "sp" it talks about launch mode. If you hold the break and step on the gas it will sqaut down. Then release the break and you will launch. I tried this in my 2006 and it worked well for me. Just dont press the break or gas to hard. I ended up spining the tires my first try. But go give it a shot it seemed to work well. Alot better then normal IMO.
> 
> Ozzhead, sorry about the spelling im terrible i know


How did you get the tires to break loose?

I have an 06 A4 and have tried it a few times. I have easily done it in other cars, so I'm not a dumbass. I have heard that there is a switch on the brake that prevents full throttle application while the brake is depressed and this is in line with what I'm seeing.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

RedRacer said:


> How did you get the tires to break loose?
> 
> I have an 06 A4 and have tried it a few times. I have easily done it in other cars, so I'm not a dumbass. I have heard that there is a switch on the brake that prevents full throttle application while the brake is depressed and this is in line with what I'm seeing.


Mine wouldn't do it either, full throttle and full brake pedal, and the thing just squats down and sits there at about 700 rpms or so, maybe not even that high. Get a Diablosport Predator programmer and try doing that, you'll rip the tires off the rims. I found out the hard way showing off in front of my girlfriend's family about a month after I installed the tune and fried the tires in a white cloud of smoke on accident, was embarassing as hell, but still, freakishly cool and scared the hell out of them, lol.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

RedRacer said:


> How did you get the tires to break loose?
> 
> I have an 06 A4 and have tried it a few times. I have easily done it in other cars, so I'm not a dumbass. I have heard that there is a switch on the brake that prevents full throttle application while the brake is depressed and this is in line with what I'm seeing.


There is no switch the 05 and 06 modles feature elec throttle control It the computer holding you downs that is why 04ers can do that


----------



## RedRacer (Sep 12, 2004)

MJGTOWISH said:


> There is no switch the 05 and 06 modles feature elec throttle control It the computer holding you downs that is why 04ers can do that


I realize it is the computer holding it back, but what I'm saying is that I've heard that there's a brake sensor on the 06's (not on the 05's) that can be overridden, if you know where to look.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *Using the 1st or 2nd gear is for example... going down steep grades, you put the shifter in to those gears to help with braking. The low gears reduce the rpm's which will help you on wear and tear in braking going down steep grades. It's kinda like down shifting in a manual.
> 
> Also when going up steep grades, by shifting to lower gears it reduces the wear and tear on the transmission and torque converter trying to maintain speed a constant speed.
> 
> ...


yo, who's the babe in your avatar?


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> yo, who's the babe in your avatar?


Back off, I got dibs...


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

No, I want her. She is hot.


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

hey so your saying i can overide the brake switch with a diablosport tuner?????


----------

